# Adding ice to nic salts?



## MHD (20/2/22)

Good day

Need advice please…
Bought some 313 Airscream nic salt e-liquid to try this weekend, but found out some doesn’t have ice. Would it be safe to add some blck vapour cooling agent? Never added cooling agent to nic salt to before- just playing safe and thought i’d ask

TIA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Angelskeeper (20/2/22)

@ivc_mixer maybe you could give some advice here

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (20/2/22)

MHD said:


> Good day
> 
> Need advice please…
> Bought some 313 Airscream nic salt e-liquid to try this weekend, but found out some doesn’t have ice. Would it be safe to add some blck vapour cooling agent? Never added cooling agent to nic salt to before- just playing safe and thought i’d ask
> ...


100% safe to add. I do so with many of my nic salts liquids.

Just one thing to remember, you can always add more, you can never take out. So calculate first, then add, don't just throw in. If it has nothing, start small at like 0.5% then go up from there. If you don't have a scale, get a small 5ml syringe from Blck as well then use a site like e-liquid-recipes.com and use their online calculator to determine how many ml's you need to add - just add WS-23 20% in the flavour list, put in 0.5% and make your overall quantity that which is left in your juice bottle, e.g. 95ml, then it will tell you how much to add.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MHD (20/2/22)

Thanks @ivc_mixer & @Angelskeeper 
Much appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------

